# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فراموشی سریال ثبت نام کنکور ۱۴۰۰

## I am Mahdi

سلام دوستان من سریال ثبت نام کنکور رو فراموش کردم 
الان برا ویرایش اطلاعاتم بهش احتیاج دارم 
راهی هست ؟؟

----------


## prince

سلام يه سامانه اي سنجش داره ميتوني اونجا تيكت بزني و مشخصاتت مثل شماره شناسنامه / سال تولد / و .... رو بگي و درخواست كني سريال رو بهت بدن.
اينجا عضو شو و درخواست بفرست : https://request.sanjesh.org/noetrequest

----------


## prince

البته شماره تماس هم داره سنجش شايد ازون طريق زودتر به نتيجه برسي
تو اين صفحه هست : 
https://register1.sanjesh.org/rgsar1400/

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان من سریال ثبت نام کنکور رو فراموش کردم 
> الان برا ویرایش اطلاعاتم بهش احتیاج دارم 
> راهی هست ؟؟


سیستم درخواست سنجش 
تلفن گویای سنجش
منم یه بار این اتفاق افتاد از سیستم درخواست جواب دادن تلفن گویا هم وصل شد به کارشناس باز هم جواب دادن

----------


## I am Mahdi

تشکر بابت راهنماییتون
این روشو من رفتم نتیجه گرفتم 
تو سایت سنجش رفتم قسمت خرید سریال ثبت نام بعدش وارد قسمت مشخصات کارت شدم و از خوش شانسی من کد رهگیری پرداخت رو یه جا نوشته بودم و تونستم سریال ثبت نام رو گیر بیارم

----------

